# SWINE FLU JAB



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

HI MY GP JUST CALLED ME AND SAID THEY ARE NOW DOING THE JAB FOR PREGNANT WOMEN,IM 20 WEEKS AND ASKED IF IT COULD HARM THE BABY,SHE SAID SHE DOES NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT IT,SO I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO NOW,DO I HAVE IT OR IS THERE A CHANCE IT COULD HARM MY BABY?THANKS FOR ANY ADVICE XX


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the risks of having the jab far outweigh the risks from
having swine flu, so it is recommended,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

need to amend the last post, the risks of having swine flu far outweigh the risks of having the jab!!!!!!


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi sorry ends this mean I am best gettin the jab? Thanks again x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, it's better to have the jab than to get swine flu xx


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you have got mine tomorrow the doc did say that pregnant women are first to be offered now as we are most at risk thanks again x


----------

